# Whatever happened to Boomer?



## slowmotion (1 Oct 2010)

He seemed such an interesting bloke, and I just can't seem to find where his posts are. Is it a problem at my end?


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2010)

slowmotion said:


> He seemed such an interesting bloke, and I just can't seem to find where his posts are. Is it a problem at my end?




Was he a grown up or a baby boomer?


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2010)

Sockpuppet account which I deleted.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Oct 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_sock_puppet you live and learn!


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2010)

That stinks! (Well, it would do if it were my socks...)


----------

